# Zits



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 3 year old yellow lab. He is great shape, eats well, drinks plenty of water. All around he is good shape. Lately he has been getting puss filled zits on his chin and on his lips. Have any of you had any problems with this? What could it be? Is it his food?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Could an allergic reaction of some type... potentially a plant problem...

Either way, it is worth a call to the vet.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I bet you're using plastic dishes? It's a reaction to the plastic.

Switch to stainless.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah I am usinig plastic dishes! I will Switch thanks!


----------



## boudreaux13 (Jul 16, 2008)

my 1 year old black lab is having the same problem, use acne treatment wipes it works pretty good oxy pads


----------

